# Eddie Albert, star of 'Green Acres,' dead at 99



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

he will be missed!

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr/television/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1000938256


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for putting up with _Gabor_ for all those years. You were a better man than I, Eddie Albert. R.I.P.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Probably very few people know that he was a medic in WW II and earned a Broze Star for his actions at the Battle of Tarawa. 

He was good in the Longest Yard too!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

He was also in "The Longest Day".


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Hate to hear this... R.I.P. ...


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

R.I.P., _Eddie Albert_!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> He was good in the Longest Yard too!


This morning's paper carried the obit for Albert. On the same page was the review of "The Longest Yard". The reviewer gave his opinion that he preferred the warden as portrayed by Eddie Albert in the original.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Mr. Albert was in more than 120 movies and well over 120 tv shows during his performing career which spanned seven decades (1930s-1990s). In addition, he was involved in many more productions, often narrating or otherwise playing himself.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000734/


----------

